# Giving raw beef neck bones



## Ripley! (Jan 26, 2011)

I don't feed raw, but am learning things about it since my almost 2 year old Dobe has had such ups and downs intestinal wise. I bought some raw beef neck bones with a little meat on them at the grocery tonight. Is it okay to give this to her A) because she is eating kibble, what should I expect with her from the small amount of meat that is there? B) because they seem small for a 65lb Doberman. Neck bones are pretty much all the same size right? It's not likely the butcher cut them up, vertebrae only can be so big. They had no rib bones only femur and knuckle. I know femur is a no-no, but hear mixed things about knuckle, thoughts?


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I get neck bones from my butcher, it comes as a whole neck and he cuts it to the size I like. Something they can't swallow, just chew and clean teeth. They clean them and grind the bones up pretty small, then I take it away from them so they don't swallow the piece that's left.

Don't know if anyone else gets neck bones as a whole or what they do with it ? I have Labs and a Aussie 50 to 60 lbs dogs


----------



## Halliebrooks (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a Pom who is 3 pounds and eats necks and she has no problem with them.. If you don't feed raw normally then decently supervise his feelings.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Ripley! said:


> I don't feed raw, but am learning things about it since my almost 2 year old Dobe has had such ups and downs intestinal wise. I bought some raw beef neck bones with a little meat on them at the grocery tonight. Is it okay to give this to her A) because she is eating kibble, what should I expect with her from the small amount of meat that is there?


Expect the worst (diarrhea) but hope for the best. Chances are with digestive troubles in their history they wont do well with raw mixed with kibble...especially a very rich raw meat like beef. I would suggest giving raw meaty chicken bones over beef bones. 



> B) because they seem small for a 65lb Doberman. Neck bones are pretty much all the same size right? It's not likely the butcher cut them up, vertebrae only can be so big. They had no rib bones only femur and knuckle. I know femur is a no-no, but hear mixed things about knuckle, thoughts?


Size wise it depends on the cut, there's a good chance that they are cut. Only way to know is to look at what you bought. If they are whole, usually vertebra are about the same size but ones closer to the skull are smaller and they progressively get larger the more caudal you get. 

Knuckle bones are in the same boat as femur bones. A BIG no-no for recreational chewing for the same reasons...they DO break teeth on dogs!


----------

